
Amazon's Fargate grows faster than Kubernetes among AWS customers - AndrewBissell
https://thenewstack.io/fargate-grows-faster-than-kubernetes-among-aws-customers/
======
drad
if you have ever tried k8s on AWS you will know why its not often used, but
why would AWS want something a customer could pick up and move to Azure, DO,
or any other k8s implementor. Their interests are better served by fargate.

